# Great Health News



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Got my blood tests yesterday and the "jump start" hospital stay seems to have worked. My WBC is increasing quickly and I don't have to take the daily meds anymore. YIPPEE!!!:chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## romeo&juliet (Jun 23, 2011)

OMG thats wonderful news :chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Lynn - as I told you, I'm so thrilled with the good news. The one miserable weekend was worth it. :chili::chili:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

YEAH YEAH YEAH!!!! I am doing a little dance here in Maine for you


----------



## plenty pets 20 (Jul 8, 2006)

So happy to hear this too Lynn. Are you all done with chemo too??


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

I am so happy to hear that :chili: :chili:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Fantastic news!


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

What wonderful news, Lynn! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

:woohoo2::clap::happy:So happy for you!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Now we ALL needed to hear some good news---and this is the "goodest!"


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

That is WONDERFUL News Lynn!!!!:chili: Aren't you glad you got that over with!!!! YIPEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!! :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Great news! I am so happy for you.


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

fantastic...I am so very happy for you....it was a hard weekend ...but in the end ...well worth it...hugs....


----------



## bailey02 (May 1, 2009)

*The prayers are working:chili:*


----------



## SweetMalteseAngels (Oct 16, 2011)

Glad to hear that your baby is well!!


----------



## bonsmom (Feb 22, 2010)

Such wonderful news!
Prayers for continued improvement!


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

GREAT NEWS! That's wonderful to hear!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

:chili: Oh Lynn!! .. that's such *WONDERFUL NEWS*!!!!!!!!!!! :chili:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

WOHOO Lynn  I am so happy for you ^_^

hugs
Kat


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

YEAH!!!!! Such good news!:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

That is truly the BEST NEWS I've heard all day!!!


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

:chili::chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

OH THAT's WONDERFUL!!!! that's the best news! I'm so happy for you!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

:cheer:YEAHHHHH ..... Congrats!!!!!:cheer:


----------



## donnad (Aug 22, 2006)

Wow...great news!


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

Wonderful news Lynn!


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Congratulations and Whoohoo! So happy to hear that Lynn!


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

YAH BABY!!!!!! Finally some good news. We all needed to hear this. Wonderful Lynn XOXO!!!!


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Excellent news!! So happy to hear it!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

oh lynn, that is FANTASTIC news!!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:chili::chili::chili:


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Lynn, FABULOUS news...prayers do work.... :chili:


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Yessss! Thanks for sharing the fantastic news, Lynn. I'm so happy for you


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

Lynn, I'm so happy to hear that!! Wonderful news!!
Now take care of yourself!!


----------



## Silkmalteselover (Apr 1, 2010)

:chili: :chili: :chili: Oh HAPPY DAY!! If I was there with you I would dance a Happy dance with you! :happy dance: :Happy_Dance: :walklikeanegyptian:


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::chili::chili::chili::chili::chili::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo::yahoo:
YAY!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Thats great news Lynn. So happy for you.:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:


----------



## mfa (Oct 5, 2009)

wow, Lynn, those are the BEST NEWS!! YAAAAAAAAY
:drinkup:arty::drinkup::amen:


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

So happy to hear this news Lynn! HUGS from Rudy and I!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Yay, good news!


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

That's just superb, Lynn! :yahoo:
You were due for some good news!
And that sure does sound like _great_ news!


----------



## Maisie and Me (Mar 12, 2009)

:aktion033::aktion033::aktion033::aktion033:Yeah for you and your courage going through everything that weekend :chili:You have been in my prayers every day, now it is up to you to not exert yourself too much until this new treatment takes a good hold :thumbsup::wub:


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I am so happy to hear the fantastic news. :drinkup:Cheers to your health and that it keeps on improving!!!!!!


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Oh Lynn, that is so wonderful!


----------



## jerricks (Dec 24, 2007)

AWESOME!! I hope you get stronger everyday, and dont have to deal with this anymore!!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

That's great news Lynn:chili::chili:


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Oh my gosh, what fabulous news!!! Congrats on the fantastic news, you deserve to have something good happen to you finally. I'll keep thinking about you that you continue to improve and do well.


----------



## iheartbisou (Feb 13, 2007)

YAY!!!!! Lynn, I am so happy to hear this good news!


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Praise the Lord!!!!:chili::chili: I'm so happy for you!:cheer:This is GREAT NEWS!!!!:w00t::wub:


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very happy for you! :chili::chili::chili:


----------



## LinzFair (Oct 10, 2010)

Lynn I'm so happy to hear this. How are you feeling? Thanks for keeping us updated.


----------



## LuluLolly (Oct 7, 2009)

That's great news Lynn!


----------

